# migration to private medical of uhs



## z_shan.khan (Aug 23, 2010)

i am student of 1st year mbbs in islam medical college sialkot but i want to migrate to lahore.i know that it is not possible before the 1st prof. But plz tell me that what is the procedure.where to apply for it i mean to uhs or the college where to migrate? And is there any charges for it? And how can i leave the existing college i mean would they creat any trouble? Plz help me as soon as posible


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

Read the forum rules please. Thanks.


----------



## mubashir888 (Aug 12, 2010)

Migration is possible in 3rd year.After clearing the first prof.
Private ones also follow the UHS migration rules.See them on their Site.
Also contact the school you want to transfer to.


----------



## Aminah Latif (Dec 29, 2009)

Why do you want to transfer?


----------

